# What version of PHP is everyone using?



## MannDude (Jul 18, 2013)

PHP 5.5.1 is now stable (as of today), but wondering what everyone else uses and why?


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 18, 2013)

5.3


----------



## wdq (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm currently using 5.4 which has been stable for a while now so pretty much everything including Ioncube works with it.


----------



## zzrok (Jul 18, 2013)

5.3 because that is what comes with CentOS 6.  I hope they make 5.4 or even 5.5 available some day (I prefer to use official packages instead of third-party).


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 18, 2013)

I try to use 5.4 when I have the choice. I use Ubuntu on my VPSes, and a lot of providers' Ubuntu image is 12.04, which only has PHP 5.3, so I use a PPA to get 5.4. I like it a lot (and thus don't mind going through the above hoops) because of two main new features: function return array dereferencing and short array notation. I'm used to both of these from JavaScript, so it's great having them in PHP.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

Perl.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 18, 2013)

5.3


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 18, 2013)

5.3 here


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Perl.


 

Smartass trying to be all hipster.


----------



## BradND (Jul 19, 2013)

5.3 Not sure i'm ready to make the move to 5.4 or 5.5 for production stuff.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 19, 2013)

PHP 5.5.0 (cli) (built: Jul 12 2013 18:11:16)
Copyright © 1997-2013 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.5.0-dev, Copyright © 1998-2013 Zend Technologies
    with Xdebug v2.2.3, Copyright © 2002-2013, by Derick Rethans


----------



## peterw (Jul 19, 2013)

```
PHP 5.4.4-14+deb7u3 (cli) (built: Jul 17 2013 17:51:10)
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
```


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

I just updated all my servers to 5.4


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 19, 2013)

Debian 6, PHP 5.4 from dotdeb.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 19, 2013)

5.4.4-14 (fpm-fcgi) for now.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

The one that's stable and clients can rely on


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jul 15 2013 18:10:56)
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies

Ubuntu packages.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

prod-web:~$ php -v
/bin/ash: php: not found

Our new docs team has their own server with some PHP on it for MediaWiki, I have no idea what version or particularly care, as long as it stays away from the mission critical stuff.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 22, 2013)

5.3/5.4

5.4 wherever possible.


----------



## NathanielD (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm using PHP 5.3 version currently.


----------

